# Coyote tails



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

my hunting partner and i have decided to start saving the tails of the coyotes that we swack. Hang the tails on a line and that way we can keep count and kinda brag some. 

does anyone else do this or something simular (other than pics)?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm keeping entire pelts of every one unless I blow a monster hole in them.







I'm fairly new to it all too though so i'm sure that will get old in time. Just the tails seems like a really good idea.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Good idea Autumnrider.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I just take pictures sometimes. They never stink.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I keep the entire hide just long enough until the winter fur sale. In early fall when I have a job removing some of the larger furbearers I get some semi blue hides. They aren't worth anything to on fur market so I'll quick tan and break the better hides and take a couple down to the hunter education class so the kids can have a door drawing after thier class. Its good for some big smiles.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

very good idea about the door prize for kids


----------

